
Self-Replicating Python Code - tosh
https://youtube.com/watch?v=a-zEbokJAgY
======
mrfusion
I did something like this a few years ago! But I added random mutation and had
each parent launch the child code.

After running for 20 minutes it had “evolved” to comment out the mutation code
and just make perfect copies.

